# Frontosa in planted tank



## phunfishguy (Mar 2, 2005)

Can I keep Frontosas in a tank that contains java fern and micro swords


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I don't see why not. They are both pretty hardy plants.


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

I don't forsee any problems with it, and it sounds like a beautiful setup! (Hope you've got a big tank!)


----------

